# Projection TV Troubles



## Korrente (Jun 12, 2008)

I have a projection television that's about four years old, maybe five. I turned it on today and the blue was way out of alignment. There's an auto-focus button which I pressed, and when it got to the blue, it would move horizontally (although it didn't align properly I don't think) but it wouldn't move vertically at all. Of the three lines it uses to align with, the top and bottom lines looked something like a tilde ( ~ ) and the middle one was straight. I had no better luck with manual convergence, it still wouldn't budge vertically.
I took the box apart and cleaned the inside, which wasn't very dusty to begin with, and I didn't notice anything standing out that was wrong with any of the three projectors or any of the other hardware.
Anything I can do to fix this? I've exhausted my knowledge. If not, should I just bite it and buy a new one, or get it repaired? Finally, any idea how much that repair would cost me?

Thanks for the help.


----------

